

Thanks, Gutenberg - but we're too pressed for time to read - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/jan/27/internet.pressandpublishing

======
mhb
Silly. Why would anyone think that people's behavior while doing research on
the web would be any different from their interaction with a library card
catalog?

Should we have concluded that people didn't have time to read because we
observed them thumb through index cards, write things down and then scuttle
over to a different drawer?

------
danw
It's interesting to see that learning to read was responsible for increasing
the age of entering adulthood from 7 to 14. It seems in developed countries
this is being pushed up to the early 20's, after graduation from higher
education. Will the web have an effect on this trend?

